# Uber has been revealing drivers full last names to riders since September



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...irst-and-last-name-is-this-true.359255/unread
this is a huge privacy risk

just another reaaon to love AB5 ... as employees this kind of shit won't happen

they can only pull this shit because as independent contractors we have NO RIGHTS


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

Has it been actually proven that Uber is revealing drivers full name to riders ? If so, I wonder what purpose does this serve ? ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> Has it been actually proven that Uber is revealing drivers full name to riders ? If so, I wonder what purpose does this serve ? ?


yes, factually proven starting in atleast September that we know of based on rider receipts

no idea what they think they are gaining by doing this unless it was in error

check your rider recepits yourselves


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> Has it been actually proven that Uber is revealing drivers full name to riders ? If so, I wonder what purpose does this serve ? ?


Uber doesn't need a purpose. They do as they want with no regard for driver privacy or safety. Pax have so much info on us already. Now with my last name, they can stalk me. They already know my car.

Remember Uber and the data breach?

https://www.npr.org/2018/09/27/6521...illion-over-year-long-cover-up-of-data-breach


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Uber doesn't need a purpose. They do as they want with no regard for driver privacy or safety. Pax have so much info on us already. Now with my last name, they can stalk me. They already know my car.
> 
> Remember Uber and the data breach?
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/09/27/6521...illion-over-year-long-cover-up-of-data-breach


can you imagine the outcry if they were showing drivers the riders last names ? this is a deliberate and willful breach


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> can you imagine the outcry if they were showing drivers the riders last names ? this is a deliberate and willful breach


Yes I can. Because once I confirm it's true, I'm going to report to the media. I'm still soooooo pissed about this!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WHAT GIVES THEM THE RIGHT ?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Yes I can. Because once I confirm it's true, I'm going to report to the media. I'm still soooooo pissed about this!!!


I hadn't noticed media commitment to drivers. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber just wont be happy until someone is hurt.

Uber should be very cautious.


----------



## jbk416 (May 27, 2017)

Fake news I need proof


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Uber doesn't need a purpose. They do as they want with no regard for driver privacy or safety. Pax have so much info on us already. Now with my last name, they can stalk me. They already know my car.


Oh yeah, great! Just what I need, more stalkers!

C'mon girls, please! There are only so many hours in the day!

.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Oh yeah, great! Just what I need, more stalkers!
> 
> C'mon girls, please! There are only so many hours in the day!
> 
> .


You can always legally change your Last Name.

Im thinking KHOSROWSHAHI .

Yup.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> Has it been actually proven that Uber is revealing drivers full name to riders ? If so, I wonder what purpose does this serve ? ?


Christmas card list?

.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maybe . . . Jr.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber just wont be happy until someone is hurt.
> 
> Uber should be very cautious.


Did you not hear all the stories of drivers getting injured or killed by pax already? Uber doesn't care.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> yes, factually proven starting in atleast September that we know of based on rider receipts
> 
> no idea what they think they are gaining by doing this unless it was in error
> 
> check your rider recepits yourselves


It sounds like an error. Another glitch in the known glitchy app.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Did you not hear all the stories of drivers getting injured or killed by pax already? Uber doesn't care.


THEY SHOULD BE CAUTIOUS
FOR
THEMSELVES.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> It sounds like an error. Another glitch in the known glitchy app.


i doubt it


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Someone post a picture of a recent receipt please


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> You can always legally change your Last Name.
> 
> Im thinking KHOSROWSHAHI .
> 
> Yup.


Sources inform me that from the way he pronounces his last name in videos, its first syllable is a censorable anatomical word!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> can you imagine the outcry if they were showing drivers the riders last names ? this is a deliberate and willful breach


Hahahah that's Cute... You actually said if they gave out the riders real Last names...

First to do this they would actually have to require a REAL NAME in order to sign up...they don't, all you need is a valid prepaid debit card and a made up email... And since that's not the requirement RIDERS have nothing to worry about...

Riders Real last names.... Yeah.... That's cute AF......as if.....



IR12 said:


> I hadn't noticed media commitment to drivers.
> Fingers crossed.


Media ... Actually indicating they give a damn about drivers.... Now there's a novel thought....


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> WHAT GIVES THEM THE RIGHT ?


It must be in the TOS.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> imagine driver outcry


 Full Transparency ?
The riding public have the right to the full identity of person operating
the motor vehicle accepting payment
in which they are a paying passenger.✔

No more anonymous driver ❌
?Driver's on their Best Behavior.✔
No more passenger rapes and murders❌

Coming soon: Drug testing and Finger print checks ✔
Safer Rides?
Safer Roads?

Bring back Driver ID display









Lol "OUTCRY" @uberdriverfornow
There was Zero driver "outcry" to multiple Earning Reductions.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i doubt it


Here's why I think glitch. What benefit is there to Uber for releasing our last names?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I don’t see the problem. 

I give most of my passengers my card with my name and phone number


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I don't see the problem.
> 
> I give most of my passengers my card with my name and phone number


It could be a huge safety problem for women drivers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Here's why I think glitch. What benefit is there to Uber for releasing our last names?


There was literally no benefit to rolling out Express Poop and they did it anyhow just to screw with drivers, making pickups unsafe and illegal and making drivers have to deal with pax that are pissed off that drivers didnt illegally stop in traffic or take them all the way home. I still feel the executives do things just to screw with drivers and this could be one of them.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

goneubering said:


> It could be a huge safety problem for women drivers.


NOT for the women drivers in my town ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> There was literally no benefit to rolling out Express Poop and they did it anyhow just to screw with drivers, making pickups unsafe and illegal and making drivers have to deal with pax that are pissed off that drivers didnt illegally stop in traffic or take them all the way home. I still feel the executives do things just to screw with drivers and this could be one of them.


Pool's just classic Uber greed. They want to control all transportation in an area including their idiotic scooters.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I don't see the problem.
> 
> I give most of my passengers my card with my name and phone number


But that's done by your choice. You have control over whether you give that info out or not


goneubering said:


> It could be a huge safety problem for women drivers.


This is a real thing ! You wouldn't believe the message requests that I have on Facebook Messenger from passengers who have attempted to contact me!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

jbk416 said:


> Fake news I need proof





Daisey77 said:


> Someone post a picture of a recent receipt please


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...nd-last-name-is-this-true.359255/post-5531823


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...nd-last-name-is-this-true.359255/post-5531823


What is this??


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I really don't think the first and last name is a thing at all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> There was literally no benefit to rolling out Express Poop and they did it anyhow just to screw with drivers, making pickups unsafe and illegal and making drivers have to deal with pax that are pissed off that drivers didnt illegally stop in traffic or take them all the way home. I still feel the executives do things just to screw with drivers and this could be one of them.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Pool's just classic Uber greed. They want to control all transportation in an area including their idiotic scooters.


Seriously who's "idiotic"
Uber? A "scooter"?
or the crowd that continues to chauffeur Uber's clients for pennies?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Seriously who's "idiotic"
> Uber? A "scooter"?
> or the crowd that continues to chauffeur Uber's clients for pennies?


...or a poster who repeats the same message day in day out to an audience who is no longer listening?

"Seriously who's idiotic?"

.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> What is this??
> View attachment 372910


I saw that too. No idea other than a database issue. I left that in the screenshot for complete context.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I saw that too. No idea other than a database issue. I left that in the screenshot for complete context.


So the app is even more glitchy?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> The riding public have the right to the full identity of person operating
> the motor vehicle accepting payment
> in which they are a paying passenger.✔


The riders are NOT paying the drivers, they are paying Uber for the service. Uber pays the drivers.

Safety based on privacy goes both ways. Particularly in a GIG transportation business, nobody needs last names, unless is about a member of the management team. And those are the Uber corporate imbeciles. Would you agree?

Before you post your comment, please make sure you know what you're talking about.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> The riders are NOT paying the drivers, they are paying Uber for the service. Uber pays the drivers.
> 
> Safety based on privacy goes both ways. Particularly in a GIG transportation business, nobody needs last names, unless is about a member of the management team. And those are the Uber corporate imbeciles. Would you agree?
> 
> Before you post your comment, please make sure you know what you're talking about.


Where do we see last name? I looked at my last Uber ride and don't see the last name anywhere.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Where do we see last name? I looked at my last Uber ride and don't see the last name anywhere.


Supposedly the last name comes up in the email receipt, after the ride. It would be great to actually see a snapshot of such receipt with a blurred (not blacked out) driver name on it.

Don't forget Uber does different things in different markets, so if riders don't see that info California (let's say), in Florida could be a different story.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Supposedly the last name comes up in the email receipt, after the ride. It would be great to actually see a snapshot of such receipt with a blurred (not blacked out) driver name on it.
> 
> Don't forget Uber does different things in different markets, so if riders don't see that info California (let's say), in Florida could be a different story.


I'm in Cali. The last name isn't on my receipt which makes me further believe it's another Uber glitch.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I'm in Cali. The last name isn't on my receipt which makes me further believe it's another Uber glitch.


It could be... Among other things, Uber is famous for its great "technology" and those many lawsuits.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Where do we see last name? I looked at my last Uber ride and don't see the last name anywhere.


it's in your rider email receipt


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it's in your rider email receipt


Thx. I looked. Mine only shows the driver's first name. Has anyone posted proof or is this just another rumor?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Supposedly the last name comes up in the email receipt, after the ride. It would be great to actually see a snapshot of such receipt with a blurred (not blacked out) driver name on it.
> 
> Don't forget Uber does different things in different markets, so if riders don't see that info California (let's say), in Florida could be a different story.


Even if I blurred it instead of blacking it out I could have faked it. It's a screenshot. However, I didn't and it's real at least in the Denver market.

I guess I have to keep posting this because people won't stop asking! This is a real ride I took. I can provide other corroborating information about it.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

In MA drivers are required to post a driver certificate with our full name that is clearly visible to riders.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> In MA drivers are required to post a driver certificate with our full name that is clearly visible to riders.


When is it visible? Immediately after the ride is accepted by the passenger?



waldowainthrop said:


> Even if I blurred it instead of blacking it out I could have faked it. It's a screenshot. However, I didn't and it's real at least in the Denver market.
> 
> I guess I have to keep posting this because people won't stop asking! This is a real ride I took. I can provide other corroborating information about it.


I would like to see confirmation from other CO drivers.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...irst-and-last-name-is-this-true.359255/unread
> this is a huge privacy risk
> 
> just another reaaon to love AB5 ... as employees this kind of shit won't happen
> ...


screw those pricks


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

goneubering said:


> When is it visible? Immediately after the ride is accepted by the passenger?
> 
> 
> I have mine taped to the dash board.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Here's why I think glitch. What benefit is there to Uber for releasing our last names?


Taxis always showed full name of drivers right on their IDs displayed on the dash.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Where do we see last name? I looked at my last Uber ride and don't see the last name anywhere.


I ordered an Uber this morning and saw only the first time. I guess with the license number, you can do a reverse tag look up (however other personally identifiable info may be needed) in some states, but let's be honest, most riders are not that sophisticated in knowing that.


----------



## jbk416 (May 27, 2017)

It's only in certain states idk why ppl tried to act like this was a Uber thing worldwide company wide......fake news let's stop starting rumors and stick to the facts it's in some markets not all ??????


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

jbk416 said:


> It's only in certain states idk why ppl tried to act like this was a Uber thing worldwide company wide......fake news let's stop starting rumors and stick to the facts it's in some markets not all ??????


The problem is that no one knows how extensive it is, and Uber didn't announce it. People asked me for proof and I provided the only example I have since I am only occasionally a passenger. Just because the reporting was nonexistent doesn't mean it isn't true. It is not a rumor.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

CaptainToo said:


> In MA drivers are required to post a driver certificate with our full name that is clearly visible to riders.


Not me.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jbk416 said:


> It's only in certain states idk why ppl tried to act like this was a Uber thing worldwide company wide......fake news let's stop starting rumors and stick to the facts it's in some markets not all ??????


When you heard Uber paid hackers $100,000 to keep quiet on the data breach, did you think that was a rumor, too?

Uber is one of the most unethical companies. If this last name thing is in some markets, then it's not s rumor.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

L DaVinci said:


> Taxis always showed full name of drivers right on their IDs displayed on the dash.


That is not a GIG done with the driver's car in order for the driver to make an extra buck. When "the job" is a GIG, for less money and because "the professional" has the knowledge and the skill to deliver, privacy goes to a different level (if both parts, the service provider and the beneficiary agree).

Uber should've asked or inform the drivers, give them the option to stop driving if the change was mandatory and they wouldn't have wanted to have their full names displayed on the email final receipts.

But I completely see your point, in case something goes bananas, those names are important.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Another reason not to drive. With the rating system if you 1* some nut job will look you up. Much different from a taxi riders will see your photo id but never document it. With Uber they will get your name emailed. If they lost any item and you didn't find anything. They could find you many ways. Unlist your landline, change your name on social media and privacy settings if you continue to drive.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> Another reason not to drive. With the rating system if you 1* some nut job will look you up. Much different from a taxi riders will see your photo id but never document it. With Uber they will get your name emailed. If they lost any item and you didn't find anything. They could find you many ways. Unlist your landline, change your name on social media and privacy settings if you continue to drive.


I think you're over-reacting. We don't know how often it happened or where it happened or if it's still happening.

I took a ride yesterday. In my email receipt I only got the driver's first name.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Legally change your name to "UBER SUCKS"


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> Unlist your landline, change your name on social media and privacy settings if you continue to drive.


"Landline" ??
Who are U, Jim Rockford ?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> "Landline" ??
> Who are U, Jim Rockford ?


I think a lot of people still have home phones.



goneubering said:


> I think you're over-reacting. We don't know how often it happened or where it happened or if it's still happening.
> 
> I took a ride yesterday. In my email receipt I only got the driver's first name.


I had a problem with a customer last night. I'm part time and get a lot of drunks and disrespectful college kids. You can be proactive or wait until a nut job screws with you. Uber doesn't care about drivers, proven time after time. They did this without notification.


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

It is true, this is my receipt from a short trip, where I blurred the driver's name; I am in NJ.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

masterdon211 said:


> It is true, this is my receipt from a short trip, where I blurred the driver's name; I am in NJ.
> 
> View attachment 373401


What's the date for this ride? Recent?



Roadmasta said:


> I think a lot of people still have home phones.
> 
> 
> I had a problem with a customer last night. I'm part time and get a lot of drunks and disrespectful college kids. You can be proactive or wait until a nut job screws with you. Uber doesn't care about drivers, proven time after time. They did this without notification.


I'm not convinced Uber did it. It could be their glitchy app or it could even be part of another hack. Uber hasn't said they're doing it and I see no reason for them to start releasing last names on a totally random basis.

Do you have any proof your last name is being given to riders?


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

goneubering said:


> What's the date for this ride? Recent?
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced Uber did it. It could be their glitchy app or it could even be part of another hack. Uber hasn't said they're doing it and I see no reason for them to start releasing last names on a totally random basis.
> ...


This was last week, and this is the receipt I got in my email for the ride that I took.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

masterdon211 said:


> This was last week, and this is the receipt I got in my email for the ride that I took.


If you take another ride in the near future please report back if you see that driver's name too.

So far we only have a handful of rides where this has happened. If it was a common problem we should be getting overwhelmed with complaints.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

goneubering said:


> What's the date for this ride? Recent?
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced Uber did it. It could be their glitchy app or it could even be part of another hack. Uber hasn't said they're doing it and I see no reason for them to start releasing last names on a totally random basis.
> ...


They could be testing driver reaction. Sami's law went into effect in New Jersey. The government wants a national Sami's law. They "Uber" will try to stop it if they offer this maybe the government will back off. I don't know if it happened to me I'm not about to ask customers.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> They could be testing driver reaction. Sami's law went into effect in New Jersey. The government wants a national Sami's law. They "Uber" will try to stop it if they offer this maybe the government will back off. I don't know if it happened to me I'm not about to ask customers.


You claim to be concerned but you're not willing to ask a rider? Okay.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

goneubering said:


> You claim to be concerned but you're not willing to ask a rider? Okay.


Maybe they didn't notice.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> Maybe they didn't notice.


End the ride. Then ask them to show you their email receipt. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised to find out it's not happening all the time to everybody. Then you won't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I am in Michigan and the last name of drivers don't appear..... could the last name being shown a state by state thing??


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i havent done a ride since the middle if september but will have to do a ride tomorrow, i will report back what i find here in CA


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

jbk416 said:


> It's only in certain states idk why ppl tried to act like this was a Uber thing worldwide company wide......fake news let's stop starting rumors and stick to the facts it's in some markets not all ??????


It shouldn't be even in one state......period. Don't use the diversion tactic of calling on fake news/rumors to tamper down the fact that they are doing it period. For the drivers safety and security of person and resources the last name should NOT be shown to the paxoles. In a country where guns are widespread, have the highest killing rates in the first world, and where crime is now a social norm, last names being shown is a HUGE mistake but then again Lyft nor Uber care about the safety and security of any of its employees (yes drivers are employees even if Uber and Lyft try to redefine what is conveniently considered an employee to profit off them)


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> It shouldn't be even in one state......period. Don't use the diversion tactic of calling on fake news/rumors to tamper down the fact that they are doing it period. For the drivers safety and security of person and resources the last name should NOT be shown to the paxoles. In a country where guns are widespread, have the highest killing rates in the first world, and where crime is now a social norm, last names being shown is a HUGE mistake but then again Lyft nor Uber care about the safety and security of any of its employees (yes drivers are employees even if Uber and Lyft try to redefine what is conveniently considered an employee to profit off them)


I am not a fan of the driver's last names being shown, as I used to be a driver. I also feel what is good for one is good for all. If you are going to show the driver's last names, then show the rider's last name also. What is good for one is good for all. Accountability is a two way street and half a$$ing it has never worked for me.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

As someone who divides my time between a professional job with management responsibility and driving for Uber 20 hours a week, I'd really prefer that my two worlds don't meet. Giving out my full name on receipts increases the chances. I don't think that sharing a driver's last name improves passenger safety at all, as Uber already has that and can provide it to law enforcement where appropriate.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ObsidianSedan said:


> As someone who divides my time between a professional job with management responsibility and driving for Uber 20 hours a week, I'd really prefer that my two worlds don't meet. Giving out my full name on receipts increases the chances. I don't think that sharing a driver's last name improves passenger safety at all, as Uber already has that and can provide it to law enforcement where appropriate.


It doesn't seem to be Uber policy. We only have a few examples posted. We don't know where it happens or why it happens or if it's even still happening. The ride I took on Friday in Cali only showed the driver's first name in the email receipt.


----------



## jbk416 (May 27, 2017)

If you scared don't drive then....you don't want your last name out there delete the app.....it's not happening in New Jersey and if I was that concerned I'd not drive again..... I'm not concerned about it I had ppl find me on Facebook just by knowing my first name big deal they weren't trying to do me any harm some flirted with me some actually wanted to be my friend.....I treat my riders good.... only the jerk drivers such as yourself are scared of the repercussions when you treat someone bad during a ride yeah they may come find you lol ......as the old saying goes if you scared get a dog ???


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I just did a trip and I can confirm that the first and last name is showing up in CA


----------



## LD598 (Aug 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I just did a trip and I can confirm that the first and last name is showing up in CA


So dumb. If this is a permanent change I'm definitely out.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Steven Ambrose said:


> If you are going to show the driver's last names, then show the rider's last name also. What is good for one is good for all. Accountability is a two way street and half a$$ing it has never worked for me.


We don't even have the riders real first names sometimes, so I doubt we'll get ever get their last names.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LD598 said:


> So dumb. If this is a permanent change I'm definitely out.


It seems to be a random glitch. My two rides last week didn't show the driver's last name but I will check it again the next time I ride.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So we have a confirmed trip in California. Any other states have a positive confirmation? If so, please post such. With the new law in California nothing surprises me out there. Unfortunately, in the upcoming months, I think California is going to have no merit in terms of rideshare norms or even when speaking of rideshare as a whole. This may be California specific. If that is the case, it wouldn't surprise me if they were doing this specifically to demonstrate their capabilities as employers. Unfortunately, I think the California drivers are going to be used as an example and U/L is going to utilize this to the max.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> So we have a confirmed trip in California. Any other states have a positive confirmation? If so, please post such. With the new law in California nothing surprises me out there. Unfortunately, in the upcoming months, I think California is going to have no merit in terms of rideshare norms or even when speaking of rideshare as a whole. This may be California specific. If that is the case, it wouldn't surprise me if they were doing this specifically to demonstrate their capabilities as employers. Unfortunately, I think the California drivers are going to be used as an example and U/L is going to utilize this to the max.


I'm in Cali. My ride today didn't show the driver's last name. I've never seen the driver's last name in the email receipt.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't know. In fact IDK why we're even trying to make sense of this whole issue. 
Have we ever been able to make any sense of anything they've ever done in the past? No. All we do is beat our heads against our cars lol so why we are trying to make sense of nonsense again is senseless to me


----------



## LD598 (Aug 24, 2016)

For some of us this is a dealbreaker. I value my privacy more than I value my ability to drive for Uber. That’s why I’m trying to make sense of this. It’d be nice if we could get some sort of statement from Uber. If this is the way things are from now on, fine, but we deserve an explanation at the very least. 

Let’s see how long it takes before some female driver is stalked and murdered because of this. I wonder if they’ll acknowledge it at that point....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LD598 said:


> For some of us this is a dealbreaker. I value my privacy more than I value my ability to drive for Uber. That's why I'm trying to make sense of this. It'd be nice if we could get some sort of statement from Uber. If this is the way things are from now on, fine, but we deserve an explanation at the very least.
> 
> Let's see how long it takes before some female driver is stalked and murdered because of this. I wonder if they'll acknowledge it at that point....


Uber will never talk. In fact they might not even know it's happening!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...irst-and-last-name-is-this-true.359255/unread
> this is a huge privacy risk
> 
> just another reaaon to love AB5 ... as employees this kind of shit won't happen
> ...


Is this still happening anywhere or was it just one more Uber glitch?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Is this still happening anywhere or was it just one more Uber glitch?


ive only done the one ride since it was announced

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...to-riders-since-september.359489/post-5545777


----------



## LD598 (Aug 24, 2016)

I took two rides tonight and neither receipt shows the driver’s last name. Hopefully you were right and it was just a temporary glitch.


----------

